# 14-string Alto guitar



## hufschmid (Sep 17, 2009)

Now this is awesome 

14string Terz guitar, 14-string Alto guitar, Rodolfo Cucculelli, custom guitars.
Rodolfo Cucculelli, guitar-maker. 

http://www.decacorde.it/fr_index.html


----------



## AK DRAGON (Sep 17, 2009)

website has a virus


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 17, 2009)

Using zone alarm extreme here, no virus detected....

Glad you enjoyed the pic....


----------



## Fler (Sep 18, 2009)

Very tasty, thanks dude =)


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## Xanithon (Sep 18, 2009)

Holy shit that looks cool.


----------



## Apophis (Sep 18, 2009)

awesome guitars, no doubts


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 18, 2009)

I just see two pictures of 10-string classical guitars.  Do you have a direct link to the picture? I've spent a lot of the last few days looking at pictures and videos of things like 10-string classicals, 11-string alto guitars, and harp guitars, so this 14-string would be neat to see.


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 18, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> I just see two pictures of 10-string classical guitars.  Do you have a direct link to the picture? I've spent a lot of the last few days looking at pictures and videos of things like 10-string classicals, 11-string alto guitars, and harp guitars, so this 14-string would be neat to see.



a mod took of the picture after the first comment was posted... 

there is also no virus detected....

http://lh3.ggpht.com/_D6t66uayRIc/S...uitar,+Rodolfo+Cucculelli,+custom+guitars.JPG


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh, bummer.


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 18, 2009)

Now a mod just put it back 

you guys rock....


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 18, 2009)

I still don't see it.  Google turned these up, though:










Pretty cool. Also, this thread is already the second Google result for, "14 string alto guitar."


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 18, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> Pretty cool. Also, this thread is already the second Google result for, "14 string alto guitar."



yep i posted that first picture

LMAO, I guess there are not many guys out there who know what's an alto guitar....


----------



## Fler (Sep 19, 2009)

Yeah I can't imagine they're particularly well known. Google 'Theorbo' for something interesting.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Sep 19, 2009)

Very cool looking guitars. I think I would get lost on that neck!


----------



## Xiphos68 (Sep 19, 2009)

That is so awesome! 
 I want!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 19, 2009)

That is pretty awesome looking.


----------



## lefty robb (Sep 19, 2009)

AK DRAGON said:


> website has a virus




got an alert from AVG as well.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Sep 22, 2009)

Pretty instruments, though I have to admit that the lower E would be a bit of a pain from the looks of the extension and how it connects to that corner of the headstock.


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 28, 2009)

Oo, I just found this on ebay.... 

8 string fan fretted classical guitar!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320421265167


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 28, 2009)

Yeah, I saw that and a few other interesting classical ERGs while window shopping. The Bartolex stuff looks pretty nice. Too bad it's so expensive, but I understand that more goes into building a classical guitar than an electric.


----------



## Dyingsea (Sep 28, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> Yeah, I saw that and a few other interesting classical ERGs while window shopping. The Bartolex stuff looks pretty nice. Too bad it's so expensive, but I understand that more goes into building a classical guitar than an electric.



And Bartolex is massed produced factory stuff... just wait till you see prices of true classical luthiers who make from scratch and literally chop the trees down to do it.


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 28, 2009)

Dyingsea said:


> And Bartolex is massed produced factory stuff... just wait till you see prices of true classical luthiers who make from scratch and literally chop the trees down to do it.



They're also made in China IIRC. I've seen a few of the more expensive custom classicals. They cost more than my entire electric rig.  Freakin' nice, though.


----------



## firulaisjj (Oct 7, 2009)

Dyingsea said:


> And Bartolex is massed produced factory stuff... just wait till you see prices of true classical luthiers who make from scratch and literally chop the trees down to do it.



Hi, I'm Neris from Bartolex guitars.
Just wanted to clarify that my guitars are not mass produced as you mention before.
100% artisan traditional method, I make the highest level on the Custom Shop.
Thanks


----------

